# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  España, 100% renovable y eficiente

## termopar

> *España 100% Renovable en 2050*
> 
> 24/01/2016 | 20:29
> Difícil pero posible. Y rentable.
> 
> Hace un par de meses publiqué este post sobre la propuesta de Mark Z. Jacobson, de Stanford sobre un mundo 100% renovable y rentable (http://www.expansion.com/blogs/cambi....html#comentar).
> 
> Hoy traigo este mismo proyecto, Solutions Project (http://thesolutionsproject.org/), pero centrado en España.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.expansion.com/blogs/cambi...e-en-2050.html

----------


## termopar

Algunos, incrédulos, también pensaban que la tierra era plana y te quemaban si no seguías las directrices divinas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por partes, como diría Jack.

Si nos fijamos en las gráficas de REE, la demanda de energía de noche con respecto al día está entre el 60-70% dependiendo del día.

Si el autor del proyecto propone que el 51,1% de la energía sea de origen solar, mal empezamos entonces … durante las noches habrá un 10-20% de la demanda de energía que a ver cómo diablos piensa cubrirla según su propuesta. Si además tenemos en cuenta que habrá noches en las que la eólica tenga poca producción, el país se quedará literalmente a oscuras. Por no mencionar los graves problemas que provocará en el sistema de transporte, líneas, subestaciones y demás equipos debido a la falta de energía.

En el futuro se supone que muchos de los sistemas que hoy funcionan con combustibles, ya sea el transporte individual, transportes colectivos, calefacción, gas natural, etc, pasarán a funcionar mediante electricidad. Eso hará que durante la noche a demanda de energía aumente considerablemente y prácticamente se iguale a la demanda durante el día, ya que la mayoría de esos sistemas, sobre todo transportes y calefacción, es de suponer que se recargarán de noche, y para eso hace falta gran cantidad de energía y de forma constante.

Con lo cual, si la mitad de la potencia instalada es de origen solar… durante las noches vamos a tener un problema bastante grave para poder suministrar la energía necesaria para recargar todos esos sistemas eléctricos. Si a ello sumamos la variabilidad de la energía eólica, el caos que se puede organizar es tremendo: sistemas que no se pueden recargar por falta de energía, transporte paralizado y medio país sin producir, gente sin calefacción en invierno porque no se pueden recargar los acumuladores, o que no puedan encender el aire acondicionado en verano por falta de energía...

El autoconsumo tampoco sirve para recargar acumuladores de calor, ni para funcionar el A/C, ni para recargar un coche eléctrico. Necesitan mucha energía.




> 1.- Paralizar todas las nuevas inversiones en infraestructuras fósiles.
> 2.- Aprobar un plan de desmantelamiento programado y acelerado de cierre de las térmicas de carbón.
> 3.- Cerrar las actuales plantas nucleares en las fechas de sus respectivas autorizaciones.


En ese aspecto totalmente de acuerdo, nada que objetar a las dos primeras. 

Con respecto a cerrar las centrales nucleares actuales también estoy de acuerdo, pero con matices. Empezar a construir nuevas centrales nucleares de 3ª generación para que estén listas cuanto antes. Alargar la vida útil de los reactores actuales hasta que entren en funcionamiento los nuevos, siempre y cuando en cada recarga se hagan las revisiones oportunas, incluida inspección exhaustiva con robots y ultrasonidos de la RPV para comprobar que no hay fisuras en la vasija.




> Obligar a las casas nuevas a tener cargadores y poco a poco a las existentes. Obligar a ayuntamientos a poner electrolineras


Lo de las electrolineras o puntos de recarga para los vehículos, sí, está muy bien... aunque es bastante costoso. Los puntos de recarga rápida necesitan mucha potencia bruta de golpe, hacen falta intensidades muy altas y líneas exclusivas de gran sección desde un CT para poder alimentar varios puntos de recarga. Adaptar todo el país con instalaciones de este tipo cuesta muchísimo dinero. Y no seamos ingenuos, recargar un coche eléctrico con energía solar como algunos proponen, te tiras todo el día con el coche allí enchufado.

Lo de obligar a propietarios a instalar placas solares y cargadores en su propia vivienda, mal vamos por ahí, nos quejamos del 'impuesto al sol' pero queremos obligar a los propietarios que se gasten un dineral en cargadores. Que cada uno haga lo que estime oportuno siempre que sea legal. ¿No se supone que vivimos en un país democrático?




> Instalar turbinas hidroeléctricas en aquellas presas que no las tienen pero que tendría sentido poner. Interconectar parejas de presas que están una aguas arriba de otra, de manera que puedan hacerse reversibles y sirvan para almacenar excedentes de energeia eólica o solar


Demasiado coste en relación al poco beneficio que vamos a obtener de ello. La gran mayoría de presas que no disponen de centrales hidroeléctricas son presas pequeñas y generalmente destinadas a abastecimiento, con lo cual el uso de esas centrales sería mínimo, sólo funcionarían _de higos a brevas_. Además su impacto energético sería mínimo.

En cuanto a interconectar embalses que estén escalonados, sí, es una opción para hacer más centrales reversibles y aprovechar excedentes.




> Estaremos en condiciones de seguir descarbonizando la economía y llegar a emisiones CERO en algún momento del Siglo 21.


Qué mejor forma de 'descarbonizar' que usar energía nuclear y combatir el cambio climático. Cero emisiones de CO2

----------

Jonasino (12-jul-2016),perdiguera (12-jul-2016),Varanya (02-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Para comenzar, aclarar que el hilo en sí es un futurible, y con la idea de dar propuestas para poder ser un país 100% renovable.

No tengo aun tan claro que no se pueda hacer. En principio, como paso intermedio tengo claro que a España, que le sobra generación eléctrica por exceso de un 40%, solo puede hacerse mas renovable por sustitución de tecnologías. 

La primera a sustituir es el carbón, evidentemente, añadiendo solar, si fuera posible. La siguiente discrepo con usted, eliminaría la nuclear según acabase su ciclo de vida util.

Y la razón es sencilla,* la nuclear  no puede servir como energía de respaldo a las renovables* que tienen ciclos muy cortos en tiempo de entrada y salida a la red. Técnicamente sería imposible a no ser que mantuviésemos el gas como tecnología de respaldo de todos modos. Por tanto, *aun siendo la nuclear libre de CO2, no podríamos eliminar el carbono del mix*. Así que si queremos aumentar el porcentaje de renovable y eliminar el CO2 de nuestro mix no queda otro remedio que suplir la nuclear con renovable.

Como usted bien dice, por las noches obviamente el sol no está, y por tanto solo se puede generar electricidad por agua o viento, si los hay. Para la noche hace falta un suministro de respaldo que tendría que ser dado en casos puntuales por: sistemas de baterías (energía distribuida o al por mayor), biomasa, hidraúlica (incluyendo la reversible), termosolar o ciclos combinados. 

Efectivamente, y como último soporte, entraría el CO2. Este es el punto más delicado, sin embargo solo se requeriría algunos días del año, principalmente en verano ya que en invierno abunda la hidraulica y en parte la eólica, y en todo caso el porcentaje de CO2 que entraría en el mix a lo largo del año sería muy bajo. El desarrollo de las diferentes tecnologías nos indicará si es factible o no el eliminar por completo el CO2. 

Estos cambios se pueden hacer YA , puesto que CCGT hay para dar y tomar y están casi paradas con lo cual, inversión a realizar CERO. Solo con eliminar el carbón y la nuclear permitiría grandes incrementos de porcentaje en renovables. Además las nuevas nucleares son mucho mas costosas y no son eficientes.

Y por último estaría una buena interconexión de red, para fortalecer el respaldo de la red.

Y el tema de los coches eléctricos cargando por la noche, tampoco se sabe si será así. Pueden mejorar las cargas rápidas, el coche de hidrogeno (en ese caso, las eólicas podrian producir dicho hidrógeno, por ejemplo. Etc. De hecho, las baterías del coche podrían suministrar energía a la red en ocasiones, algo se ha estudiado al respecto, eso ya se verá.

----------


## termopar

Parece que Endesa empieza a pensar del mismo modo:




> *Endesa: objetivos climáticos obligan a tener un parque 100% renovable en 2050*
> 
> 16/11/2016 11:17
> Madrid, 16 nov (EFECOM).- El consejero delegado de Endesa, José Bogas, ha afirmado hoy que "el sector energético vivirá una profunda transformación" y ha pronosticado que, de querer cumplir con los objetivos climáticos suscritos, "España deberá tener un parque energético 100 % renovable en 2050".
> 
> Bogas -que ha participado hoy en el Congrego anual de la Asociación para el progreso de dirección (APD)- ha explicado que para alcanzar tal "ambicioso objetivo", España "deberá instalar 200.000 megavatios (MW) de generación renovable, sustituir el consumo de combustibles fósiles y mejorar las redes de distribución".
> 
> Bogas ha señalado que España tiene comprometidos unos objetivos medioambientales tanto en el seno de la UE como en el contexto mundial tras la cumbre de París, lo que "exige la ejecución de cambios", aunque ha lamentado que el país todavía no tenga un plan de transición energética, "a diferencia de otros países vecinos, como Italia y Alemania".
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...e-en-2050.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro ejemplo más de la falacia _España 100% renovable y eficiente_... ayer a las 09:00 de la mañana. Ni solar, ni eólica. Si no hubiese sido por la nuclear y los combustibles fósiles, el país se habría quedado literalmente paralizado. Todo el tejido industrial del país parado esperando a que haya más sol o sople el viento... todo un ejemplo de eficiencia.






Fuente: Red Eléctrica de España.

----------

Jonasino (30-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Evidentemente ahora no tenemos un mix 100% renovable, si lo tuviéramos, no tendríamos ese problema,  aún estamos lejos de ese objetivo y menos lo estaremos si seguimos insistiendo en mantener la energía nuclear.

Por cierto, en Francia,  con el 70 y pico por ciento de nuclear en su mix eléctrico , avisan que en este invierno puede haber cortes de electricidad, seguro que es estable la nuclear?

Y ya han tenido picos de coste eléctrico a 700 euros el Mw, seguro que esos costes son consecuecia de depender tanto de la nuclear en su mix. Qué barato encender una lámpara estos días en París!! Ciudad de la luz!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Y cómo piensas hacer que la eólica funcione cuando no haya viento?

----------

Jonasino (30-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Qué barato encender una lámpara estos días en París!! Ciudad de la luz!!


Pues imagínate en un país como España depender exclusivamente de la solar, la eólica y la hidroeléctrica.

En las noches sin viento, verás lo barato que nos va a salir importar del orden de 15.000-20.000 MWh...

----------

Jonasino (30-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ya me imaginaba que usted no sabría qué hacer. Pero se puede gestionar y ya hay herramientas. 

Las renovables son muchas en su origen: agua, viento, tierra, sol, mar, hidrógeno, energía cinética, en. química, madera, residuos...

Países como Dinamarca, Portugal y otros ya han pasado algunos días funcionando con renovables, y cada vez serán más países y períodos más largos. Todo llegará, también el cierre de las nucleares,  en más países y en más cantidad,  usted lo verá. 

Pero usted solo sopla, y resopla. Ahh, hombre de poca fe!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las renovables son muchas en su origen: agua, viento, tierra, sol, mar, hidrógeno, energía cinética, en. química, madera, residuos...


Se le ha olvidado a usted esta. A lo mejor con 1.000 hamsters por cada casa conectados en paralelo igual es suficiente para satisfacer el consumo medio de una vivienda unifamiliar. A tener en cuenta el coste de los hamsters, el precio de la comida, la vida operativa de los hamster y sobre todo el factor de vagancia de cada uno.

----------

Jonasino (30-nov-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Las renovables son muchas en su origen: agua, viento, tierra, sol, mar, hidrógeno, energía cinética, en. química, madera, residuos...


Exacto, exacto...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Será por renovables... qué mejor forma de quemar calorías sin salir de casa:

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Miren, Portugal está en la península ibérica. Ni tiene Nucleares....Sin las nucleares pueden aumentar las renovables




> *Hito energético de Portugal: 4 días sólo con renovables*
> Todo el país funcionó con fuentes eólicas, solares, geotérmicas, hidráulicas y biomasa entre el 7 y el 11 de mayo
> 
> FRANCISCO CHACÓN - Corresponsal En Lisboa
> 19/05/2016 13:43h - Actualizado: 19/05/2016 13:52h.
> 
> Portugal ha marcado un hito energético que, de momento, resulta inalcanzable para España: todo el país estuvo funcionando durante cuatro días sólo con las renovables como fuente.
> 
> Sucedió entre los pasados días 7 y 11, en parte gracias a que las lluvias y el viento registrados en esa franja temporal (de norte a sur, pero especialmente de Coimbra y Aveiro hacia arriba) así lo permitieron.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-hito...3_noticia.html

Es más, están deseando que se apague la nuclear de Almaraz por su peligrosidad. No la quieren ni en pintura. 

Nota: no lloren tan pronto, todo llegará y tendrán tiempo de sacar el pañuelo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hito energético de Portugal: 4 días sólo con renovables
> Todo el país funcionó con fuentes eólicas, solares, geotérmicas, hidráulicas y biomasa entre el 7 y el 11 de mayo
> FRANCISCO CHACÓN - Corresponsal En Lisboa
> 19/05/2016 13:43h - Actualizado: 19/05/2016 13:52h.
> 
> Portugal ha marcado un hito energético que, de momento, resulta inalcanzable para España: todo el país estuvo funcionando durante cuatro días sólo con las renovables como fuente.
> 
> *Sucedió entre los pasados días 7 y 11, en parte gracias a que las lluvias y el viento registrados en esa franja temporal* (de norte a sur, pero especialmente de Coimbra y Aveiro hacia arriba) así lo permitieron.


Y cuando se acabó ese episodio de lluvias y vientos intensos debido a un temporal, tuvieron que que poner en funcionamiento las centrales de carbón y gas natural para producir más la mitad de la electricidad consumida en nuestro país vecino. Cuéntalo todo, y no sólo lo que te interesa...




> Es más, están deseando de que se apague la nuclear de Almaraz por su peligrosidad. No la quieren ni en pintura.


Pues que esperen sentados. Ya se ha publicado la DIA favorable al ATI de Almaraz y sólo falta la aprobación de Industria.

Ya se ha abierto la puerta para poder operar la central durante muchos años más. Y no la van a cerrar, mal que le pese.

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Claro, porque sólo tienen el 50 % de renovable, seguirán aumentando y disminuirá la quema de carbón y gas, ese es el camino. 

Lo que a usted se le olvida también es que:

- El viento en el mar es mucho más estable, y van a fomentarlo.
- Tienen más geotermia, que es más estable.y se consume cuando se necesite.
- Tienen más térmica renovable, que se consume cuando se quiera

Lo que a usted se le ha olvidado también es que acaba de decir que en la península eso no se podía hacer y yo le doy el mejor ejemplo posible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Claro, porque sólo tienen el 50 % de renovable, seguirán aumentando y disminuirá la quema de carbón y gas, ese es el camino.


Ya puede aumentar la potencia eólica instalada todo lo que quiera, que como no sople en viento... a ver qué hacemos.
Ya puede aumentar la potencia solar instalada todo lo que quiera, que de noche lo va a tener complicado producir energía.

Según esa regla España debería ser 100% renovable hace tiempo, y no lo es ni de coña. La potencia instalada en renovables es superior a los 50.000 MW, superando ampliamente con creces el 100% de la demanda. Pero la realidad que usted se niega a aceptar una y otra vez es bien distinta. Toda esa potencia instalada en renovable sólo produjo el 36,9% de la producción peninsular en España según los datos de Red Eléctrica de España. Esos datos después de habernos gastado casi 200.000 millones de euros en implantar esas tecnologías son una auténtica ruina, los mire por donde los mire. Ya le puede dar las vueltas que usted quiera y retorcer los datos todo lo que se le antoje.

El año pasado según recoge el Informe de REE de 2015, los 22.864 MW eólicos produjeron  47.707 GWh, el 23,82% de su capacidad. ¿A usted eso le parece unos buenos datos? Es ridículo... una energía que no produce ni el 25% de su capacidad máxima. Por comparar, los 7.573 MW nucleares produjeron  54.755 GWh, 82,54 de su capacidad. La diferencia entre ambas es atroz. Eso sin tener en cuenta que mientras una funciona cuando le da la gana al viento, la otra funciona las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año, haga sol, llueva, sople el viento o granice. Eso son datos termopar, datos. ¿O me va a decir ahora que también están falseados?




> Lo que a usted se le ha olvidado también es que acaba de decir que en la península eso no se podía hacer y yo le doy el mejor ejemplo posible.


Con la tecnología actual, un sistema 100% renovable las 24 horas del día, los 365 días del año, es imposible. Me juego lo que usted quiera. Ahora y durante muchos años más seguiremos necesitando quemar algo, ya sea uranio o combustibles fósiles, decídase. Yo prefiero el uranio, sus residuos se pueden confinar y almacenar. El CO2 no...

En resumen termopar. A otro perro con ese hueso. El _España 100% renovable y eficiente_ yo no me lo trago.

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

...perro ladrador poco mordedor.
Nadie duda que las renovables no trabajan las 24 h. Para eso no hace falta enrrollarse tanto.
Pero los economistas nos dicen que son rentables y es más barato el kW de una eólica con el 80% del tiempo parada que el de una central nuclear trabajando sin parar. Si son más baratas se montan y aunque se multiplique la potencia por 4, siguen siendo más rentables que una nuclear sin paro alguno.

En Costa Rica, sin nucleares, ya han estado 2 meses 100% renovable,  y más países harán lo mismo en el futuro.

Por una razón muy simple, ES BARATO. Costa rica es un país que no puede malgastar el dinero. Y las renovables permiten que no dependa de otros para suministrar electricidad a sus ciudadanos. 

Y en España,  también,  llegaremos más tarde si mantenemos las nucleares, pero llegaremos, lo siento si a usted no le gusta, pero será así. 
Las nucleares son un estorbo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero mira que eres demagogo...




> En Costa Rica, sin nucleares, ya han estado 2 meses 100% renovable,  y más países harán lo mismo en el futuro.
> 
> Por una razón muy simple, ES BARATO. Costa rica es un país que no puede malgastar el dinero. Y las renovables permiten que no dependa de otros para suministrar electricidad a sus ciudadanos.


Costa Rica, que produce el 80% o más de su electricidad con HIDROELÉCTRICA. Igual que ocurre en Noruega, Paraguay, Lesotho, Bhutan, Albania, Islandia, Mozambique, Zambia, RD Congo, Nepal, Etiopía, Burundi, Belice, Tayikistán, Kirguistán, Laos... países cuya demanda eléctrica es muy inferior en comparación con nuestro país y que tienen la inmensa suerte de poseer unos recursos hidroeléctricos que España no tiene ni aunque lloviese todo el año. ¿Captas la diferencia?

Dime un sólo país que sea capaz de ser 100% renovable o casi, con eólica y solar como componentes fundamentales. No hay ni uno.

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Demagogo? 

Pero la hidraulica no es renovable?  No se puede tener en cuenta?  Por qué no?

Cada país será diferente. Unos tendrán sol, otros viento, otros agua o un mix combinado, o importaran y otros exportarán. 

Le molesta acaso que la hidráulica sea renovable? Pobre!, no se había dado cuenta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo no he dicho que la hidráulica no sea válida ni sea renovable. Respóndame termopar y no se desvíe del tema:

Un sólo país 100% renovable cuyas componentes fundamentales sean la eólica y la solar, como sería en el caso de España...

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Pero por qué se empeña solo en la solar y la eólica? Eso no puede ser. Yo nunca he dicho semejante sandez. Son muy importantes pero necesitan otras renovables. 

NUNCA HE DICHO ESO.

Usted es el demagogo separando las renovables. Son necesarias todas, y la que es prescindible es la nuclear

ES MÁS, usted cree que sería posible para todo el mundo su sistema "ideal" de nuclear con hidraulica?

Eso sí que es demagogia.

Porque no existe uranio para todo el mundo. El uranio es finito. Y eso es insostenible, a parte de caro y peligroso. Y cuanto más uranio se use, más caro se convertirá. 
Deje de decir tonterías.

Y usted quien se cree para obligar a responder sus imperativos?

Bájese del trono, mejor siga poniendo viñetas de esas tan divertidas, que yo contestaré lo que crea conveniente y en el momento oportuno

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero por qué se empeña solo en la solar y la eólica? Eso no puede ser. Son muy importantes pero necesitan otras renovables.


¿Y cómo piensas hacer entonces de España un país 100% renovable, genio?

En España la hidráulica está muy limitada, no se puede sacar mucho más de lo que ya hay. La geotérmica como si nada, no hay zonas de alta temperatura y lo poco aprovechable que hay es a gran profundidad, necesitarían de sistemas estimulados mediante fractura hidráulica. En otras palabras... fracking. Y eso es costoso, amén de contaminante. La biomasa no es renovable a la par que contaminante, toda reacción de combustión emite CO2. Sólo nos queda la eólica y la solar. Una sólo funciona cuando sopla el viento y la otra sólo de día. Con eso no se puede mantener las necesidades energéticas de un país como el nuestro. Y de ningún otro país industrializado.




> Porque no existe uranio para todo el mundo. *El uranio es finito*. Y cuanto más uranio se use, más caro se convertirá.


¿Estás seguro de eso? Con lo que a vd. le guste esta fuente...




> http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...do-el-planeta/
> 
> *El océano posee la mayor reserva de uranio, capaz de generar energía durante miles de años para todo el planeta*
> 
> Por Redaccion -16/07/2016
> 
> Un estudio llevado a cabo por especialistas del Departamento de Energía de Estados Unidos revela que en las aguas de los océanos hay más de cuatro millones de toneladas de uranio, lo que podría convertirse en una fuente de energía ilimitada que dure miles de años, informa la revista Industrial & Engineering Chemistry Research, publicada por la Sociedad Estadounidense de Química (ACS).
> 
> Según las estimaciones más favorables, los actuales depósitos de uranio apenas durarán cien años más. Sin embargo, los océanos del planeta cuentan con una reserva de más de 4.000 millones de toneladas, suficiente para satisfacer la demanda global durante los próximos 10.000 años. Hasta hace poco este recurso era imposible de explotar debido a la complejidad y a los costes de la misión. Sin embargo, ahora se desarrollan métodos de extracción de este material útil.
> ...


En cuanto a las reservas de uranio en tierra firme, si se quiere el combustible nuclear puede durar siglos. Ahora sólo se usa una ínfima parte del uranio natural en los reactores térmicos, más del 95% se desecha. Los reactores rápidos y los reproductores pueden utilizar ese uranio natural para producir energía y generar más combustible nuclear.

----------

Jonasino (01-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

A ver genio, o no tanto, solo hace falta leer el primer punto de este hilo, que para eso se creó el hilo, si a eso le añadimos mejores interconexiones y un buen almacenamiento, a funcionar.

Y no vuelva a hacer apaños y demagogias insulsas. 

Y tanto uranio donde lo va a almacenar y a qué coste. Si fuera tan fácil extraer ese uranio... 
Usted no permite que baterías, almacenamientos varios y conexiones mejoren, pero claro, que el uranio se reproduzca de forma eficiente, se extraiga el uranio en aguas profundas y demás promesas,  debe ser coser y cantar. Muchacho, equilibre la balanza que se le notan los gallos cuando canta.

----------


## termopar

UPS, Consenso nacional, sr. Lázaro, sr. Jonasino, todos en España van a estar de acuerdo menos ustedes:




> *El PP lleva a debate en el Pleno del Congreso la aprobación de una Ley de Transición Energética y Cambio Climático*
> 
> El PP llevará a debate al Pleno del Congreso, este martes 13 de diciembre, la aprobación de una Ley de Transición Energética y Cambio Climático que regule la descarbonización de la economía, la reducción de emisiones, la mejora de la eficiencia energética y la participación de las energías renovables.
> 
> El PP llevará a debate al Pleno del Congreso, este martes 13 de diciembre, la aprobación de una Ley de Transición Energética y Cambio Climático que regule la descarbonización de la economía, la reducción de emisiones, la mejora de la eficiencia energética y la participación de las energías renovables.
> 
> Los 'populares' han registrado una proposición no de ley en la que se solicitaba al Gobierno la elaboración de esta norma con el fin de que recoja los compromisos que España ha adquirido en esta materia y establezca un marco institucional único para dotar de "agilidad y coherencia" todas las actuaciones necesarias para realizar la transición energética.
> 
> Del mismo modo, instan a promover aquellas medidas que tengan una mayor capacidad para alcanzar los objetivos de reducción de emisiones, de participación de las renovables y de incremento de la eficiencia al menor coste de manera que la política energética y de lucha contra el cambio climático sea un vector que favorezca la actividad económica, la competitividad y la creación de empleo.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...climatico.html

----------


## Jonasino

> UPS, Consenso nacional, sr. Lázaro, sr. Jonasino, todos en España van a estar de acuerdo menos ustedes:




Ay, que me troncho.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> "...y que se cuente con la financiación adecuada para que estos objetivos puedan llevarse adelante."




Se ve que no soy yo solo el que se troncha

----------


## Jonasino

> UPS, Consenso nacional, sr. Lázaro, sr. Jonasino, todos en España van a estar de acuerdo menos ustedes


Principio del método de contagio:
Reunir diversos adversarios en una sola categoría o individuo. Los adversarios han de constituirse en suma individualizada.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2016)

----------

